# 他在沉我的船



## Brandy-u

你们好！我在翻译sink的时候遇到了一些困惑。
我知道中文里”沉“可以是一个动词，但我总觉得这句”他在沉我的船“有些奇怪，（或者“他在弄沉我的船”？“他在让我的船沉没”？）
请问大家有其他可以用来替换”沉“这个动词的词吗？

原文出自“Daughter of the Pirate King", 是作家Tricia Levenseller写的一本小说。
这句话是这样的：The ship shakes as it releases more cannons. That'll be Draxen sinking my ship.


----------



## SimonTsai

I've just found an online edition of the fiction but haven't got a clue who Draxen is, and what's going on. But anyway, I think I might say something like '把船弄沉'.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

古汉语的使动用法，有时候非常方便。“沉我的船”不必改写为很麻烦的“把我的船弄沉”（尤其还得加个动词“弄”，更麻烦了）。


----------



## Brandy-u

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 古汉语的使动用法，有时候非常方便。“沉我的船”不必改写为很麻烦的“把我的船弄沉”（尤其还得加个动词“弄”，更麻烦了）。


谢谢！我还以为“沉我的船”会有点不通顺呢


----------



## Brandy-u

SimonTsai said:


> But anyway, I think I might say something like '把船弄沉'.


Well, it's my fault. I should tell you that Draxen was a pirate captain, and he took Princess Alosa (the daughter of the pirate king) captive. He let the princess board his ship and intended to sink her ship.

Anyway, thank you for your help!


----------



## SimonTsai

Just feeling curious, would you say something like '誰在沉我的帖子'?


----------



## AquisM

Brandy-u said:


> 这句话是这样的：The ship shakes as it releases more cannons. That'll be Draxen sinking my ship.


光看这一句，我觉得这一幕颇有戏剧性，可以对“沉”字加些点缀，比如说“把船炸沉”。


----------



## Brandy-u

SimonTsai said:


> Just feeling curious, would you say something like ‘誰在沉我的帖子’?


Well, no, I'm afraid not. But maybe "我的帖子怎么沉了？” or "我的帖子怎么被顶下去了？“


----------



## Brandy-u

AquisM said:


> 光看这一句，我觉得这一幕颇有戏剧性，可以对“沉”字加些点缀，比如说“把船炸沉”。


谢谢！很有道理。


----------



## SimonTsai

I am drifting off-topic. Nor would I. I think I would say, '我的貼文怎麼被踩了?'

I would normally say '頂上去' and '踩下去'. '頂下去' is tolerable but a bit odd.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

AquisM said:


> 光看这一句，我觉得这一幕颇有戏剧性，可以对“沉”字加些点缀，比如说“把船炸沉”。


这就是麻烦的地方啊，无论加什么词，都是“增译”。不如直接一个“沉”对应sink。


----------



## Brandy-u

SimonTsai said:


> I am drifting off-topic. Nor would I. I think I would say, '我的貼文怎麼被踩了?'
> 
> I would normally say '頂上去' and '踩下去'. '頂下去' is tolerable but a bit odd.


It seems to make sense. But from my perspective, "踩“ is a little bit disapproving.
I would also say "顶上去“ though.


----------



## SimonTsai

妳的帖子 (= 貼文) 沉了 because someone disapproves of it and votes it down, doesn't it?


----------



## Brandy-u

SimonTsai said:


> 妳的帖子 (= 貼文) 沉了 because someone disapproves of it and votes it down, doesn't it?


Oh, I thought 帖子沉了 because someone posted a new thread so that your thread/post could not be seen at the front of the forum.


----------



## SimonTsai

Oh, then, '踩' doesn't work. I guess I would say '擠下去' instead.

Going back on-topic, I would vote for @AquisM's translation '把我的船炸沉'.


----------



## AquisM

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这就是麻烦的地方啊，无论加什么词，都是“增译”。不如直接一个“沉”对应sink。


其实我不认为这是增译，因为从上一句可以理解，坏人的确是在放炮把主角的船炸沉，"炸沉"一词很符合故事情节。只是中、英文习惯有別，中文有时候可以简单地把字湊起来来增添不同色彩，可以言简意赅地表达不同层次，英文则必須加个形容词或找另一个词代替，要把细节一一表现出来反而可能显得累赘。反过来想，如果要把"炸沉"翻译成英文，直译为"bomb and sink"听起来很別扭，直接译作"sink"可能更符合英文习惯，我不会觉得这是"漏译"。


----------



## tigery6

从我个人的观点来看，这个句子太奇怪了，可能是中文和英语的思维方式不一样。如果是我，肯定写他在炸我的船，或者他想弄沉我的船。一般来说沉的主语应该是东西才对，当然这只是我的观点，不是十分确定。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 古汉语的使动用法，有时候非常方便。“沉我的船”不必改写为很麻烦的“把我的船弄沉”（尤其还得加个动词“弄”，更麻烦了）。


我个人翻译时一直秉承的原则：尽量忠实，不增不漏，符合汉语习惯，符合原文文风。
在我看来：他在沉我的船，够忠实，不增不漏，但不符合汉语习惯。古汉语方便是方便，但不是原文文风，“他在x我的船”也不是古汉语句式，而是现代汉语句式，文风应该统一。
所以，上下文如果清楚表达是用炮轰的，那么汉语是应该讲“炸沉”。如果没讲明方法，也应该用“弄沉”。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 我个人翻译时一直秉承的原则：尽量忠实，不增不漏，符合汉语习惯，符合原文文风。
> 在我看来：他在沉我的船，够忠实，不增不漏，但不符合汉语习惯。古汉语方便是方便，但不是原文文风，“他在x我的船”也不是古汉语句式，而是现代汉语句式，文风应该统一。
> 所以，上下文如果清楚表达是用炮轰的，那么汉语是应该讲“炸沉”。如果没讲明方法，也应该用“弄沉”。


1，原文是sink，对应的就是“沉”。对这句话来说，一个“沉”字就够了，除此之外添加任何动词都是增译。

2，我还是那个观点，所谓不习惯，多说说就习惯了。

3，沉的使动用法，在现代汉语中不是没有，只是少见而已。这个帖子里就有两个例子。如果搜索一下“沉了船”，例子更多。所以这个用法只是相对少见而已，不是没有。这本身就是现代汉语。


----------



## T.D

Speaking for myself, 他在沉我的船 is just hilariously wrong at best. I would only expect that from non-native speakers.


----------



## Brandy-u

T.D said:


> Speaking for myself, 他在沉我的船 is just hilariously wrong at best. I would only expect that from non-native speakers.


Well, then, how would you translate it?


----------



## T.D

Brandy-u said:


> Well, then, how would you translate it?


I root for #2


----------



## Ghabi

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 2，我还是那个观点，所谓不习惯，多说说就习惯了。


抱着这样的观点，就没有所谓地道不地道，也没有所谓翻译问题了，这样的论坛恐怕也没什么存在价值了……

「沉」不用作及物动词，这一点很清楚，因此楼主才有此一问。译入语中没有对应的及物动词，这是翻译里常遇到的问题，这是一层。

另外，现代汉语中表示由一种状态变成另一种状态的时候，常用所谓「连动结构」，例如「打破」、「砸坏」之类，因此*AquisM*提出「炸沉」是很好的建议。

但有一点，这类结构似乎是一种「完成体」，不会跟「在」相配（学过俄语的朋友可能记得，俄语的「完成体」只有过去时与将来时，没有现在时），譬如不会说*「他在打破花瓶」，所以假如想反映原文的sinking，不能说*「他在把船炸沉」。是否可以说「他想把船炸沉」、「他要把船炸沉」之类呢？


----------



## hx1997

日常或规范的用法里我肯定不接受“沉我的船”，但是感觉这种说法意外地有种诗意，如果是文学作品完全可以接受


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

分几部分说。

1，“沉我的船”这个搭配，互联网上有不少例子。只能说这个用法相对少见，不能说是错误。有的人接受这个搭配有的人不接受，有的人部分接受。——这个是事实，我想没什么好争的。

2，使动用法在现代汉语中广泛存在，只不过一般不提。词汇如“美体”“瘦身”，短语如“清洁北京城”，仔细分析下来其实都是使动用法。但太常见以至于平常都不会特意指出。需要注意的是，“美体”这种词汇都是近几十年才发明出来的，是彻底的现代词汇。

3，关于“多说说就习惯了”这个观点，以几十年为尺度判断，应该没什么问题。比如现代汉语就是民国时期翻译腔影响下的产物，现在人们不也挺习惯的。

4，关于“多说说就习惯了”这个观点，就我本意，是说类似于“沉我的船”这种1用起来非常方便2存在于汉语基因之中3使用不是非常普遍的语法点，“多说说就习惯了”。一个其他例子，在动词前面加“有”字，如果“你有吃饭吗？”我觉得也可以推广一下。


----------



## opiasl339

「他沉我的船」感覺不合理啊我沒聽過有人這樣說的，古漢語也不是現代漢語的唯一標準，有些用法現在還有，有些不再使用，語言會演化實屬正常。(況且我也沒有聽說過「他美我的體」這樣的話)個人覺得不必拘泥「這樣更方便」或「這樣更貼合古漢語」，翻譯應以更地道、貼合現代漢語的使用習慣為好。
「他沉了我的船」這句說實話比起方便，我反而會覺得很歐化，個人不建議。

認真答題：我的話會寫「Draxen想炸沉我的船」耶


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

opiasl339 said:


> (況且我也沒有聽說過「他美我的體」這樣的話)



1，某种语法应该存在并不代表其必然存在。比如“沉”字在现代汉语存在使动用法，有人举的例子是“沉不住气”“沉下脸”。——这是广泛存在于现代汉语的“沉字使动用法”。与此同时，“沉你的船”这类，使用并不广泛。

2，“美体”这词中的美字是使动用法。——这是事实，不必争论。

3，“美你的体”，单提出来觉得“汉语中不存在”。但随便造个句，你就会觉得这句可以存在并且非常自然。如“经常运动可以美你的体，健你的身”。



opiasl339 said:


> 個人覺得不必拘泥「這樣更方便」


方便本来就是语言演化中最大的规律之一。很多情况下，为了方便，合不合语法是次要的。




opiasl339 said:


> 「他沉了我的船」這句說實話比起方便，我反而會覺得很歐化，個人不建議。


这句话真是“多说说就习惯了”那个观点的最佳证明。“沉我的船”本来就是纯粹的古汉语之传承，但因为因为近几十年不常说不常用，反而被某些人认为是“欧化”。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 3，“美你的体”，单提出来觉得“汉语中不存在”。但随便造个句，你就会觉得这句可以存在并且非常自然。如“经常运动可以美你的体，健你的身”。


可以存在不代表符合语言习惯。
“美你的体，健你的身”可以存在，“非常自然”？认真的吗？


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 方便本来就是语言演化中最大的规律之一。很多情况下，为了方便，合不合语法是次要的。
> 
> 这句话真是“多说说就习惯了”那个观点的最佳证明。


有演化的可能性，但不是必然。
你那句“多说说就习惯了”，其实是讲有可能，但说得好像是预判必然，甚至像要求。
如果是预判必然，那和大多数人的预判不一样。其实我就不认同“方便是语言演化中的最大规律之一”：现代汉语字多句长语素丰富，简体字在港台、二简字在大陆都没有普及，这些都是“方便”的反例。
如果是要求，就有点耍流氓了。现在肯定是不习惯的，所以大家不会主动“多说说”让自己变习惯。
在用词的选择上，还有很多事情上，显然“保持现有习惯”才是方便，“改变”就是不方便。


----------

